# The Dutch & KNPV chapter



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

The Dutch chapter of the book, including the KNPV, is now out
for review:

http://www.angelplace.net/Book/Ch8.pdf

Please bring errors, comments, corrections or suggestions to
my attention.

I am always looking for high quality, high resolution photos.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Engel said:


> The Dutch chapter of the book, including the KNPV, is now out
> for review:
> 
> http://www.angelplace.net/Book/Ch8.pdf
> ...


Page 4: The dog with 396 points or more is awarded the Coveted Certificate with honors. (met lof)

Certificate with honors is 402 points.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

You gave a good description of the PH1 trial but I noticed one point was missing.

You had listed: Stick/Face Attack (stok)
Gun attack (werp)
Recall from attack (terugroepen)
Bike attack (fiets)

included should be: Fake Attack. (schijn) Same as Stick/Face attack only the decoy turns around and throws away the stick, dog is to guard the decoy, no biting allowed, followed by transport of the prisoner by dog and handler at a distance of approx 7 ft.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

See some things who are not correct. Now havin my lunch break at work, will try to annotate your pdf tonight. Do you have a word version or a pages version, than can do it in the document itself.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Page 1 seems missing when I open it.
Mike


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Alice, 

Alex van Nimwegen tells me 396 points for met lof, could you please check again?

Selena & Alice:
If you could help me put together a complete list of the exercises starting with the
water work, it would be wonderful. People should see how comprehensive and 
demanding the KNPV certificate is. 
Send me an email to [email protected] and I will send you a word
version of this chapter.

Mike,
What browser are you using? I use Firefox and had that problem,
had to play around with the settings


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Jim,
Thanks,it opens completely if opened with PDF.
Mike


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.knpv.nl/landelijk/info/285/reglementen.html

Link to regulations with all excersizes.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Engel said:


> Alice,
> 
> Alex van Nimwegen tells me 396 points for met lof, could you please check again?
> 
> ...



Trust me, its 402 and has been 402 for a very long time...

Just to give you a backup of the 402 --- http://www.knpv.nl/upload/userfiles/Algemeen/Reglementen/Regl_20121001/012-ReglementPh101-10-2012.pdf Page 14, bottom right.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> http://www.knpv.nl/landelijk/info/285/reglementen.html
> 
> Link to regulations with all excersizes.



Yes, but if everybody could read Dutch I would not need an
outline for the book.

I can run it through Google translate if necessary, just trying
to find out if there is something reliable already in English.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Engel said:


> Yes, but if everybody could read Dutch I would not need an
> outline for the book.
> 
> I can run it through Google translate if necessary, just trying
> to find out if there is something reliable already in English.


let me save you the trouble of searching, nope! 

will list the exercises in order of trial and get them to you this week (will post here and you can copy) 

That work?


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

I think its nicely written Jim, love the photos,the content flows.

The bit I don't like is the snipe at IPO, its neither objective in terms of global working dog developement or constructive, and could be seen to devalue some of your points by making it appear KNPV is some godly creation without fault.

In terms of current trends you could mention that many of the old school KNPV trainers consider the majority of dogs competing in the sport to be be too social lacking the venom they prefer. You could mention the training mehods believed by some to be brutal and barbaric and dogs that qualify have merely endured the training process. Police K9's are basically about tracking i think more could be made of the perception that these dogs don't track effectively. The narrow breeding pool is a big problem, producing small dog which manner fear will lead to the demise of sport, assisted by the KNPV reticance to allow the sport to devlop in other countries.
Ceratinly ;last year was a good one for GSD's in KNPV despite their IPO Breeding.
As a homage to KNPV it will provide good reading as an objective document on a subject close to all our hearts its some tweaking.
Either way I'm grateful that people like you have the passion and commitment to produce a book.
No offence is mean't by my personal views I hope is received as constructive.

Mark


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Mark, 
I agree that my language is on the snarly side, but stand
by the basic ideas. IPO in the broad picture is continuallu
being watered down, and some old line GSD trainers and
breeders making a splash in KNPV is a good thing for everybody,
competition is good.

Yes, the whole theme of the scent work is where it is at is
also a theme of the book, and KNPV needs to embrace this,
which seem to be doing.

This will get a couple more passes before wider distribution,
and I thank you for your comments, when you write you
need a thick skin, but you also need to liste.

Also, I know there has been some brutal training, dogs
dieing on the training field, but that has been quite a while
ago. The KNPV higher ups were pretty concerned about it
it was in a time period when video was just coming into use.

I have been debating with myself how to deal with this.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

KNPV Trial exercises.

*Morning Program*

1. Swimming exercise. 
a. Cross water, hold, return. 
b. Retrieve object. 

2.Jump exercize.
a.High jump. (1.75 mtr) 
b.Low jump. (1 mtr) 
c.Width jump. (2.25 mtr) 
d.Refusal of found food exercise. (food placed next to jumps)

3. Small object search. 
(search for 3 small objects)

4.Heeling exercise.
a.On leash heeling. 
b.Off leash heeling..
c.Heeling next to bike. 

5.Large object search. 

6.Man search. 

7.Down/Stay exercise. 

8.Food refusal. 

9.Transport of prisoner. 

10.Object guard. 

11.Silent exercise. 

*Afternoon exercises.*

1.Stick/Face attack.

2.Gun attack. (3 objects get thrown onto the dogs while biting) 

3.Recall

4.Bike attack.

5.Fake attack. 

There are 3 separate blocks of exercises.

Block 1 contains: All heeling exercises, all jumping exercises, long stay/down exercise, refusal of food found/offered, being silent and the small article search. Total of points for block 1 = 65 points.

Block 2 contains: Both swim exercises. Total of points for block 2 = 20 points.

Block 3 contains: Object guard, large article search, man search, transport of prisoner, refusal to follow commands from a stranger, endurance of being hit with 3 objects during the bite, stick/face attack, throw/gun attack, recall, bike attack and fake attack. Total of points for block 3 = 335 points. 

10 points for General Obedience
10 points for Presentation (for lack of a better explanation)

*Minimum amount of points needed for a certificate = 352 points.

Amount of points needed for Certificate with honors = 402 points.

Maximum amount of points awarded for all exercises = 440 points. *

I could go into more detail and break down the exercises as states in the rules but that would pretty much have me translating the entire thing and as nice as I am and as much as I like WDF? So not going to happen! :lol:

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Alice, 
Thank you very much, this is very useful.

Just checking, there is a platform on the back side of the 1.75 meter jump, right?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Engel said:


> Alice,
> Thank you very much, this is very useful.
> 
> Just checking, there is a platform on the back side of the 1.75 meter jump, right?


Yep. slanted.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

OK, from memory:


The KNPV PH I Program

*Morning Program*

1. Swimming 20 Points
a. Swim across a canal.
On command, swim across canal, wait & return on command.
b. Retrieve object.
Object is stick or float about 1 meter long. 

2. Jumping Exercise
a. Scaling wall. (1.75 meter or 5.7 ft ) 1 meter = 3.25 ft
This is a vertical wall on the front, with a platform on back side.
Dog climbs wall.
b. One Meter jump. (1 meter or 39 inch) 
Dog must clear the jump without touching.
c. Broad jump. (2.25 meter or 7.3 ft )
Jump and return over an open pit. 
d. Refusal of found food 
food placed next to jumps.
3. Small object search.
Search for 3 small objects such as coins or machine screws
in an area 14 meters square grass area, with a 10 minute 
time limit. All dogs search in the same area.

4. Heeling exercise.
Dog must switch sides on command in each phase.
a.On leash heeling. 
b.Off leash heeling.
c.Heeling next to bike. 


5. Large object search.
Dog must search for a large object, such as a chair or
wooden box in the woods. Upon finding object, the dog
must remain at object, bark and not bite. 
6. Man search.
Dog must search for a man, a helper wearing the suit,
in the woods. Upon finding the man, the dog must 
guard him and bark, but not bite. Man remains motionless.
7. Down/Stay exercise.
Dog must remain down while handler goes out of sight. 
8. Food refusal
Dog must refuse food offered by helper and thrown on ground. 
9. Prisoner Transport 
Handler escorts a prisoner with a hand on his shoulder; "prisoner"
pretends to be drunk and staggers. Prisoner drops object, such
as a wrench, which the dog must pick up and return to handler.

10. Object guard.
Handler leaves dog to guard an object such as a bicycle or 
blanket and stays out of sight. Helper approaches and tries 
to take object, dog must bite, but release and remain by 
object as helper retreats. 
11. Silence exercise.
Dog & handler in woods must be silent during 9mm gun fire,
dog must not bark. 

*The Afternoon Program*


1. Stick/Face attack.
2. Gun attack. 
In response to gun shots by helper, the dog is sent the
long distance. The helper flees and is apprehended by
the dog biting. After the out the helper strikes the dog
three times with objects he has been carrying, usually
a length of rubber hose about 10 inches long.
3. Recall
The dog is sent from 110 meters against the helper as in
the long bite described below. When the pursuing dog is
about 50 meters from the helper, he is recalled and must
return to the handler.
4. Bicycle pursuit.
Dog is sent after a man fleeing on a bicycle, and must stop
him. Dog either goes high to bite the shoulder or low to 
bite a leg. Bicycle wheel spokes & chain covered to prevent
injury. After the pursuit and the out, the handler searches
the helper and transports the dog, during which the helper 
attacks the handler. The dog must bit the helper, and release
on command when he becomes still.
5. The Long Bite
The dog is sent from a distance of 110 meters or 357 feet, the
helper strikes the dog with a stick about 1.5 meter or 5 ft before
before the dog engages. "Stick" is a sapling about 1 inch at base,
tapering down. 

There are 3 separate blocks of exercises.

Block 1 contains: All heeling exercises, all jumping exercises, long stay/down exercise, refusal of food found/offered, being silent and the small article search. Total of points for block 1 = 65 points.

Block 2 contains: Both swim exercises. Total of points for block 2 = 20 points.

Block 3 contains: Object guard, large article search, man search, transport of prisoner, refusal to follow commands from a stranger, endurance of being hit with 3 objects during the bite, stick/face attack, throw/gun attack, recall, bike attack and fake attack. Total of points for block 3 = 335 points. 

10 points for General Obedience
10 points for Presentation (for lack of a better explanation)

Minimum amount of points needed for a certificate = 352 points.

Amount of points needed for Certificate with honors = 402 points.

[FONT=&quot]Maximum amount of points awarded for all exercises = 440 [/FONT]


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Engel said:


> OK, from memory:
> 
> 
> The KNPV PH I Program
> ...



Check bold areas for adjustments. You had some exercises mixed up with PH2 exercises. Also important to note that what you refer to as the long bite is called the Stick/Face attack. And you forgot the fake attack as well.

If you have questions, let me know.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Alice, thank you, this is very helpful.

I recall seeing the "fake attack" but at that time it was for demonstration or optional.

So the most dramatic part, with the stick hit before the bite, is
now the first exercise?

Perhaps I need to go to Holland again...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Engel said:


> Alice, thank you, this is very helpful.
> 
> I recall seeing the "fake attack" but at that time it was for demonstration or optional.
> 
> ...


Yep

Stick attack, Gun Attack, Recall, Bike attack, Fake attack.

In that order.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Fake attack was indeed an optional excersize for a added 25 pnts, they chamged it about 1996/7 in an reauired excerzise.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

If a dog fails to bite entirely in any exercise, is he dismissed,
or allowed to go on with the point loss?

What other actions result in dismissal?


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Revised version:

http://www.angelplace.net/dog/KNPV_PH_I_Rules.pdf


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Engel said:


> Revised version:
> 
> http://www.angelplace.net/dog/KNPV_PH_I_Rules.pdf




Almost there! :wink: The end, the 20 points total for general obedience and presentation/style are not discretional or optional. They are intertwined into the days program and part of several exercises. 

Block 1- 65 + block 2- 20 + block 3- 335 = 420 total
add 10 presentation/style + 10 general obedience. 20 total


Full points is 440.

as for your earlier question, will post that in a few!


----------

